# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  أغنى عشرة أندية كرة قدم في العالم

## دموع الغصون

*أغنى عشرة أندية كرة قدم في العالم

*




تمثل لعبة كرة القدم ركن أساسي ومهم في الإقتصاد الرياضي لما تضخه من مليارات الدولارات في هذا الإقتصاد.
 في هذا التقرير نستعرض قائمة بأغنى عشرة أندية في العالم من حيث قيمة الأصول والأموال السائلة لعام 2011 حسب مجلة فوربس الأمريكية الشهيرة. 

1- مانشستر يونايتد (مليار و900 مليون دولار).
2-  ريال مدريد (مليار و450 مليون دولار).
3- اَرسنال (مليار و200 مليون دولار).
4- بايرن ميونيخ (مليار و50 مليون دولار).
5- برشلونة (975 مليون دولار).
6- الميلان (838 مليون دولار).
7- تشيلسي (658 مليون دولار).
8- يوفنتوس (628 مليون دولار).
9- ليفربول (552 مليون دولار).
10- الانتر (441 مليون دولار). 


ومن الملاحظ ان القائمة شملت اربعة اندية انجليزية وثلاث ايطالية وناديين اسبان ونادي الماني وحيد.

----------


## محمد العزام

والله معلومة حلوة 

يسلموا يسلموا دموع

----------


## rand yanal

ممممممممم.. حلوين  :Smile:

----------


## علاء سماره

موضوع حلو أشكرك دموع 
هاذا يبين من هو الدوري الأقوى

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يسلمكو من كل شر 
مشكورين

----------

